# Pennsylvania Snow Thread



## Duncan90si

I think there used to be one of these threads floating around awhile ago, but I figured I'd make a new one. I just got my last plow working properly today so I am pretty much ready for the flakes to fly. Let it snow!!!


----------



## bugthug

What about that nice new spreader?


----------



## mike psd

Ive been working alittle bit whenever i get a chance last week got the winter tires package on my truck plow is service and ready story for another day . i can run now i'm in middle of building a ballast box


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Up and running here. Ready for the flakes to fly as soon as the leaves are gone!


----------



## deere615

Got new tires on the truck yesterday and on the quad on wendsday:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=637118&posted=1#post637118
Still looking for a plow for my truck though


----------



## Duncan90si

bugthug;637060 said:


> What about that nice new spreader?


It should be going on later this week after I get the truck inspected and high mounted brake lights put on. Then the spreader is getting mounted and I'm taking the truck to the hydraulic shop for all new lines, couplers, and to look the whole system over for anything that may become a problem later down the road.

i just finally got the new floor boards welded in. Its so nice to not have to worry about dropping things and watching them fall through the floor. 

Here is the truck that I'm putting the spreader on guys.


----------



## SE+C

Nice truck that is just what i have been looking for as for the plow it is ready and waiting


----------



## highlander316

just about ready here, a few things to hopefully finish up on my truck tomorrow.


----------



## dunlaps lawncare

finshing up fixing the snow blower today


----------



## GreenManEnvy

Plow is ready, although I'm still working on a few extras for the truck ~ automatic chains would be nice!


----------



## StoneDevil

Nope not ready , i just pulled the blower out of the shed. still havent fired it up yet and i have no salt


----------



## highlander316

being lazy here, haven't started the snow blowers, or changed the fluid in my plow yet lol. Got a new light bar on my truck though :redbounce


----------



## deere615

I also got a new light bar, whelen slimlight, I am still keeping my rotator on also


----------



## Duncan90si

I finally got to plow today for the first time of the year. It felt good to drop the blade for the first time. I was really getting tired of salting and salting and salting......


----------



## deere615

Duncan90si;666244 said:


> I finally got to plow today for the first time of the year. It felt good to drop the blade for the first time. I was really getting tired of salting and salting and salting......


Lucky you! I went out this morning and did a few of my sidewalks. We only had a bout an inch down here. It was real windy though


----------



## deere615

PS I found you hidden message


----------



## highlander316

so what does everyone think for tomorrow? They are saying 1-2" accumulating over time here, spread out throughout the day. If there is any accumulation, I'm guessing probably won't be out working till at night. That's nice though, most of my places are closed then, no cars.


----------



## Duncan90si

In my area they are calling for 1-2" of snow and sleet tomorrow evening - night. I'll wait and see because the weathermen have not been right once yet this year. According to their forecasts, we should have had 8-14" of snow total by now. Instead we have had maybe 2-3", thats it.

deere615 - You're the first one that has ever mentioned anything to me about it. I kinda forgot about it to be honest.


----------



## GreenManEnvy

I don't know ~ I put the plow back on the other day because it looked promising (and also the forecast called for sunny & clear conditions and I was looking out the window at near-white out conditions with solid accumulation) ~ so naturally the snow stopped.

I'll be taking the plow off tomorrow morning so I can run to a meeting on a potential project, so it will probably snow just enough to convince me to hook the plow back on. At that time, it will grind to a halt... :crying:


----------



## mike psd

last week i get ready for storm and had nothing but ice then mix then rain then back to mix then snow just enough to fool me we need something cold weather anything . i fig prob once i get done with work i'll need to rush home and get the plow hooked and head out for long night . but that won't happen


----------



## deere615

Duncan90si;677637 said:


> In my area they are calling for 1-2" of snow and sleet tomorrow evening - night. I'll wait and see because the weathermen have not been right once yet this year. According to their forecasts, we should have had 8-14" of snow total by now. Instead we have had maybe 2-3", thats it.
> 
> deere615 - You're the first one that has ever mentioned anything to me about it. I kinda forgot about it to be honest.


haha I was just clicking around on another thread and accedentilaly found it. I don't think we will get anything here tonight


----------



## dirt digger

anyone on here from the State College/Ferguson Township part of the state?


----------



## larold83

hey holden down hughesville,muncy area


----------



## larold83

hey isn't there anyone from pa on here anymore


----------



## deere615

larold83;704852 said:


> hey isn't there anyone from pa on here anymore


I know, everyone else can have meets and stuff becaues there are so many people from there area!


----------



## GreenManEnvy

deere615;704993 said:


> I know, everyone else can have meets and stuff becaues there are so many people from there area!


State's too big - I could drive through NJ, NY, CT, RI, and get to MA in less time than I could reach some of my family out in NW PA. 

We did have a meet for Eastern PA/NJ back at the end of November.

There was talk of doing something else at Cabela's later in the season, although that doesn't help you out all that much.


----------



## deere615

GreenManEnvy;705076 said:


> State's too big - I could drive through NJ, NY, CT, RI, and get to MA in less time than I could reach some of my family out in NW PA.
> 
> We did have a meet for Eastern PA/NJ back at the end of November.
> 
> There was talk of doing something else at Cabela's later in the season, although that doesn't help you out all that much.


yeah I knew about that but thats the other side of the state and like ypu said its not a short trip!


----------



## GreenManEnvy

deere615;705099 said:


> its not a short trip!


Yeah, if the ends of the state were closer I could send my wife to see a Steelers game once in a while. 

If we wanted to do an all-PA meet, it would pretty much have to be in State College, and even then it would be a 2-3 hour drive for those of us on the left edge or right edge of the state.


----------



## StoneDevil

well looks like there would be 2 Pa meet and greets, so for use in the west should think about it, Like meeting at Dave and Busters


----------



## Duncan90si

Yeah I'd be down meet and greet in Western, PA.


----------



## StoneDevil

Ok sounds like a call to arms


----------



## deere615

I would be down for it! So there are like 3 of us lol. Is there anyone else in wester pa?? We could do it anytime since we go no snow. Your probably gettin a little up there in bulter huh?


----------



## StoneDevil

yep so far 3 unless bugthug would make it 4


----------



## deere615

StoneDevil;706504 said:


> yep so far 3 unless bugthug would make it 4


Where is he from in pa?


----------



## lawnMaster5000

*Anyone need help in Harrisburg Sat 01/10/09?*

I am a manager for a snow removal company with about 20 trucks in St. Louis, MO and am visiting Harrisburg the weekend of 01/10/09.

I am looking to give some assistance in exchange of my learning experience by working with your company for this storm. I do not have any equipment available to me and will only be available for part of the day.

If you would be willing to share your knowledge and experience with me during this unique learning opportunity please let me know by email at [email protected].

Thank you,
Scott Marquart
ASI Management
www.blizzardpros.com


----------



## Tediesel

I'd be down for a Western PA shindig weather pending of course.

Hopefully we'll get to push some snow around tonight/tomorrow. Today was the true get ready day since so far this season has been a cake walk. Put some magnetic mount flood lights on my dump since I can't see jack with the window tint that a friend of mine suggested I get. He paid for it so I can't complain. Had to chase down another Meyer pump for my backup truck. Got it home and the motor was fried, fluid was half water, and quick couplers were trash. Nothing $100 couldn't fix. Now I have to get the other one rebuilt so I can let it rot on the shelf.


----------



## deere615

Tediesel;708957 said:


> I'd be down for a Western PA shindig weather pending of course.
> 
> Hopefully we'll get to push some snow around tonight/tomorrow. Today was the true get ready day since so far this season has been a cake walk. Put some magnetic mount flood lights on my dump since I can't see jack with the window tint that a friend of mine suggested I get. He paid for it so I can't complain. Had to chase down another Meyer pump for my backup truck. Got it home and the motor was fried, fluid was half water, and quick couplers were trash. Nothing $100 couldn't fix. Now I have to get the other one rebuilt so I can let it rot on the shelf.


Yeah I hoping we get a good storm here payup


----------



## Joshjeepcj7

a decent storm would do everyone some good here in PA there is alot of equipment thats not being put to good use. good luck guys


----------



## Turbodiesel

http://www.accuweather.com/watches-...code=19082&metric=0&zone=PAZ070&county=PAC045

ZERO TO EIGHT INCHEES WITH SOME SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN INBETWEEN AND DURING AFTER ................
AS OF ......10:16PM FRIDAY NITE

ROFLMAO A GAIN


----------



## GreenManEnvy

Zero to eight ~ way to narrow it down!

Can you imagine a meteorologist plowing? "Yeah, I might show up to plow, I might not, but you have to pay me either way!"


----------



## StoneDevil

...winter storm warning remains in effect until 7 pm est
saturday...

A winter storm warning remains in effect until 7 pm est saturday.

A strong low pressure system will move through the ohio valley
later tonight and saturday. Although snow will only accumulate one
to two inches overnight...more significant precipitation will
develop late tonight and be heavy at times into saturday. Snow
will mix with sleet and freezing rain on saturday. Snowfall totals
of 4 to 8 inches are expected with a coating of ice as well.

A winter storm warning means significant amounts of snow...
Sleet...and ice are expected or occurring. Strong winds are also
possible. This will make travel very hazardous or impossible.


----------



## Turbodiesel

GreenManEnvy;709280 said:


> Zero to eight ~ way to narrow it down!
> 
> Can you imagine a meteorologist plowing? "Yeah, I might show up to plow, I might not, but you have to pay me either way!"


i can dig that gig .


----------



## Turbodiesel

StoneDevil;709322 said:


> ...winter storm warning remains in effect until 7 pm est
> saturday...
> 
> A winter storm warning remains in effect until 7 pm est saturday.
> 
> A strong low pressure system will move through the ohio valley
> later tonight and saturday. Although snow will only accumulate one
> to two inches overnight...more significant precipitation will
> develop late tonight and be heavy at times into saturday. Snow
> will mix with sleet and freezing rain on saturday. Snowfall totals
> of 4 to 8 inches are expected with a coating of ice as well.
> 
> A winter storm warning means significant amounts of snow...
> Sleet...and ice are expected or occurring. Strong winds are also
> possible. This will make travel very hazardous or impossible.


stone , is that cast accurate? let us know how you make out


----------



## deere615

They were calling for 4-7" here and we got and inch the rain and sleet what a crappy storm!


----------



## Turbodiesel

We got a dusting 6am . then 5:50pm it came down good for approx. 48min. 13sec.leaving another dusting. managed to pull 2 triggers .

so it wasn't just me . lehigh valley didn't get their castsed quota either 7-12

theres no business like snow business . hang in there champ . 9.5 weeks left


----------



## carl b

:waving: Just thought i would say hello , from Ohio . I used to visit you great state .Its been too long :crying:


----------



## Turbodiesel

welcome , ..........................


----------



## StoneDevil

rain rain rain god damn ******* rain


----------



## Turbodiesel

nothing here ......... quiet , i wanna be a meteorologist


----------



## deere615

Turbodiesel;710484 said:


> We got a dusting 6am . then 5:50pm it came down good for approx. 48min. 13sec.leaving another dusting. managed to pull 2 triggers .
> 
> so it wasn't just me . lehigh valley didn't get their castsed quota either 7-12
> 
> theres no business like snow business . hang in there champ . 9.5 weeks left


lol yeah I only went out early this morning. Hopefully we will get some tonight and I can do some more tommorrow


----------



## GreenManEnvy

Still snowing off and on here. Maybe 3" when I went out earlier.

We'll see what happens overnight, but I don't think we'll get the 10" we had in the forecast!


----------



## J&R Landscaping

We had about 3/4-an inch on the ground this morning. The afternoon was quiet and then we got another dusting this evening. All is done for now. It was raining at 11:30 or so but that only lasted for about 15 minutes or so. We'll see what the over night hours bring but I don't think its gonna be anything white.


----------



## Turbodiesel

deere615;710502 said:


> lol yeah i only went out early this morning. Hopefully we will get some tonight and i can do some more tommorrow


*go steelers *


----------



## Turbodiesel

2 more triggs


----------



## larold83

we in muncy got about 6


----------



## deere615

Turbodiesel;710732 said:


> 2 more triggs


I went and salted this morning, maybe again tommorrow too before class


----------



## catpaver825

*eastern pa guys*

can someone help me out with a few pricing issues?


----------



## highlander316

we got about 2 inches here, lots of fine snow, with sleet mixed in. Worked from 7pm till 530am. Still made the dough payuppayuppayup

I had one place that go pushed and salted 3 times, and still looked like crap until the sun came out the next morning


----------



## Mj's Lawncare

Yup! I work in Ferguson township a lot, and all over State College. I like it!


----------



## Mj's Lawncare

*YUP~working in state college*



dirt digger;678107 said:


> anyone on here from the State College/Ferguson Township part of the state?


gotta love it state college!


----------



## lilweeds

catpaver825;712643 said:


> can someone help me out with a few pricing issues?


Sure give me a ring 610-802-0744


----------



## Duncan90si

I have been working for 3 days now. We have got over 12" of snow on the ground now with another 1-3" forecasted for tomorrow. payup


----------



## deere615

Duncan90si;713232 said:


> I have been working for 3 days now. We have got over 12" of snow on the ground now with another 1-3" forecasted for tomorrow. payup


you are so lucky, we would of had alot of that but the stupid warm front came right up to pittsburgh


----------



## Turbodiesel

zero , nada , zilch .....squal high of 8*




SHORT TERM FORECAST
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
154 PM EST THU JAN 15 2009

ANZ430-431-DEZ001-MDZ008-NJZ001-007>010-012>023-025>027-
PAZ060>062-067>071-152100-
DELAWARE BAY WATERS NORTH OF EAST POINT NJ TO SLAUGHTER BEACH DE-
DELAWARE BAY WATERS SOUTH OF EAST POINT NJ TO SLAUGHTER BEACH DE-
NEW CASTLE-CECIL-SUSSEX-WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-
MIDDLESEX-WESTERN MONMOUTH-EASTERN MONMOUTH-MERCER-SALEM-
GLOUCESTER-CAMDEN-NORTHWESTERN BURLINGTON-OCEAN-CUMBERLAND-
ATLANTIC-CAPE MAY-COASTAL ATLANTIC-COASTAL OCEAN-
SOUTHEASTERN BURLINGTON-BERKS-LEHIGH-NORTHAMPTON-CHESTER-
MONTGOMERY-BUCKS-DELAWARE-PHILADELPHIA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WILMINGTON...ELKTON...NEWTON...
WASHINGTON...MORRISTOWN...FLEMINGTON...SOMERVILLE...
NEW BRUNSWICK...FREEHOLD...SANDY HOOK...TRENTON...PENNSVILLE...
GLASSBORO...CAMDEN...CHERRY HILL...MOORESTOWN...MOUNT HOLLY...
JACKSON...MILLVILLE...HAMMONTON...CAPE MAY COURT HOUSE...
ATLANTIC CITY...LONG BEACH ISLAND...WHARTON STATE FOREST...
READING...ALLENTOWN...BETHLEHEM...EASTON...WEST CHESTER...
NORRISTOWN...DOYLESTOWN...MEDIA...PHILADELPHIA
154 PM EST THU JAN 15 2009

.NOW...
AT 145 PM...IT IS COLD AND WINDY WITH WIND CHILLS FALLING INTO THE
TEENS MANY LOCATIONS. THE COLD AIR IS SQUEEZING OUT THE LAST OF THE
MOISTURE IN THE FORM OF SNOW, SOME OF WHICH IS NOT REACHING THE GROUND.
HOWEVER, THERE ARE SOME HEAVIER SHOWERS FROM TRENTON TO ATLANTIC
CITY AIRPORT AND OVER TO THE COAST THAT IS LOWERING THE VISIBILITY
TO AROUND 3 MILES. TEMPERATURES ARE IN THE TEENS AND 20S


----------



## deere615

Are you saying you had no snow?? I hit a bunch of places last night and this morning, did some more salting this afternoon. we had probably 2-3inches


----------



## Turbodiesel

We'll get even in the Super Bowl


----------



## carl b

You all can have my snow for awile . I need to slow down, so its your turn now . :waving:


----------



## deere615

That was a nice storm. they were calling for 1-2 and we got like 4" There was about 6" at my one drive that hadn't been done yet


----------



## normplow

Yeah that was a nice storm. Her deere how many drives and lots do you do?


----------



## deere615

normplow;721357 said:


> Yeah that was a nice storm. Her deere how many drives and lots do you do?


I have one commercilal lot of my own.I have like close to 10 drives and I also do about5 or six commercial sidewalks. Whats nice about the walks and 2 of the drives is that I do them even if there is just an inch or sometimes even less snow


----------



## Duncan90si

Bump. I dug up this old thread. Has anyone had snow yet? I haven't, thats for sure. 
Deere615 - I saw you a few weeks back on Babcock Blvd near North Park Lounge. 

Anyone still interested in a Western PA meet? 

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## deere615

Duncan90si;876749 said:


> Bump. I dug up this old thread. Has anyone had snow yet? I haven't, thats for sure.
> Deere615 - I saw you a few weeks back on Babcock Blvd near North Park Lounge.
> 
> Anyone still interested in a Western PA meet?
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all.


Ha thats awesome! I was probably going out to auto zone in hampton. I used to be out that way all the time when I would work with my uncle at his flea market right up the road near wildwood highlands. I wish we had an autozone closer to me because they usually have stuff I need over advanced and napa


----------



## Deco

http://www.accuweather.com/video-on-...ter Forecast


----------



## Brian Young

What up fellow PA guy's! Finally ready 100%. Got the plows back from Jerre's a few weeks ago, a total re-do on my Fisher 1000, everything from blasting and new paint to new bearings and lights. Set up my liquid system in or 00 GMC dump, all wired up and ready to go. Getting snow now but nothing is sticking quite yet but it got a few more people calling. Supposed to get heavy lake-effect snow Thurs.+ Fri. we'll see. 

If anybody landscapes....be sure to see if you need the NEW BUSINESS REGISTRATION before you get fined 1k! You have to get a registered number and everything on all trucks, trailer's, business cards, and contracts! What a bunch of crap!


----------



## deere615

Brian Young;882757 said:


> What up fellow PA guy's! Finally ready 100%. Got the plows back from Jerre's a few weeks ago, a total re-do on my Fisher 1000, everything from blasting and new paint to new bearings and lights. Set up my liquid system in or 00 GMC dump, all wired up and ready to go. Getting snow now but nothing is sticking quite yet but it got a few more people calling. Supposed to get heavy lake-effect snow Thurs.+ Fri. we'll see.
> 
> If anybody landscapes....be sure to see if you need the NEW BUSINESS REGISTRATION before you get fined 1k! You have to get a registered number and everything on all trucks, trailer's, business cards, and contracts! What a bunch of crap!


Yeah I think I gotta get that stupid number. I am about ready here for snow also


----------



## Brian Young

deere615;882771 said:


> Yeah I think I gotta get that stupid number. I am about ready here for snow also


You'll have to read through it, I guess if you do more than 5k for "home and property" improvements per year you need it. The web site is a joke! It contradicts itself. I figured we need it for the landscaping end of it, but if I didn't get it I would be the one who gets busted,lol


----------



## bugthug

Duncan90si;876749 said:


> Bump. I dug up this old thread. Has anyone had snow yet? I haven't, thats for sure.
> Deere615 - I saw you a few weeks back on Babcock Blvd near North Park Lounge.
> 
> Anyone still interested in a Western PA meet?
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all.


What do you think Adam my shop A good place for a gtg?


----------



## Duncan90si

Brian - If you could, give me a link for the website. I keep forgetting to look into getting this done. I wasn't aware of having to display the number on trucks, cards, etc.

Forecast is looking kinda promising for me this weekend. It'll be cold at least, finally.



bugthug;882873 said:


> What do you think Adam my shop A good place for a gtg?


Sounds good to me. Anyone interested? I'll have an open seat in the truck if someone doesn't want to drive.


----------



## Brian Young

Duncan90si;883062 said:


> Brian - If you could, give me a link for the website. I keep forgetting to look into getting this done. I wasn't aware of having to display the number on trucks, cards, etc.
> 
> Forecast is looking kinda promising for me this weekend. It'll be cold at least, finally.
> 
> Sounds good to me. Anyone interested? I'll have an open seat in the truck if someone doesn't want to drive.


I'll look for it tomorrow, I believe the Pa Attorney General web site is the place but I will double check and send it.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Brian Young;882776 said:


> You'll have to read through it, I guess if you do more than 5k for "home and property" improvements per year you need it. The web site is a joke! It contradicts itself. I figured we need it for the landscaping end of it, but if I didn't get it I would be the one who gets busted,lol


You talking about the PA home improvement contractor license BS right?? What a joke/scam that is!


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard

hi all.. seeing if anyone is hiring around meadville ,conneaut lake areas.. Thanks..


----------



## Brian Young

J&R Landscaping;884043 said:


> You talking about the PA home improvement contractor license BS right?? What a joke/scam that is!


Yeah thats's the one. I didnt think it pertained to us but any lawn repair, hardscaping, retaining wall etc. is in there so I guess....Isn't that site a joke! It says all contractor's are required to apply, bla,bla,bla but "all customer's are ENCOURAGED to use these contractor's" WTF? We as contractor's have to have it but the consumer's are encouraged....well which is it?


----------



## Deco

Brian Young;882757 said:


> What up fellow PA guy's! Finally ready 100%. Got the plows back from Jerre's a few weeks ago, a total re-do on my Fisher 1000, everything from blasting and new paint to new bearings and lights. Set up my liquid system in or 00 GMC dump, all wired up and ready to go. Getting snow now but nothing is sticking quite yet but it got a few more people calling. Supposed to get heavy lake-effect snow Thurs.+ Fri. we'll see.
> 
> If anybody landscapes....be sure to see if you need the NEW BUSINESS REGISTRATION before you get fined 1k! You have to get a registered number and everything on all trucks, trailer's, business cards, and contracts! What a bunch of crap!


Brian , hows thurs. into fri. looking for you guys?wesport


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST

*1 truck & operator available to work n.e.pa.*

I'M LOCATED IN THE NORTH EAST REGION OF PA. SCRANTON / CLARKS SUMMIT. I LIVE IN DALTON. I OWN AN ANIMAL OF A 2005 F-250 SD WITH A BRAND NEW 8' SET UP, FOR THIS YEAR. TRUCK IS TRULY AN ANIMAL, 1 TON PACKAGE, V-10, 158"WB, 35x12.50x20 TOYO MT'S, I PULL STUCK TRUCKS OUT ALSO. NO SALT, UNLESS I SALT SMALLER AREAS BY HAND/ WALK BEHIND SPREADER FOR DRIVEWAYS / SIDEWALKS. E-MAIL - [email protected]


----------



## Duncan90si

For the guys in SW PA, how did you like the ice yesterday morning? 

For the others, here is what I'm talking about.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=93377


----------



## deere615

Duncan90si;906781 said:


> For the guys in SW PA, how did you like the ice yesterday morning?
> 
> For the others, here is what I'm talking about.
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=93377


they are still talking about this on the news. It was pretty bad that they had to shut down the parkways! I actually didn't even do no salting most accounts are closed on sundays it was just a few hrs it lasted then it all cleared up. I did go for a drive in the morning though


----------



## Deco

s.e. pa expecting sun into mon. & a Christmas eve storm .....10 days out


----------



## deere615

Deco;907259 said:


> s.e. pa expecting sun into mon. & a Christmas eve storm .....10 days out


I saw that but 10days ago this whole week was supposed to be full of snow...I would rather snow now than on christmas day/eve


----------



## Duncan90si

I don't give a crap when it snows, as long as it starts snowing sometime soon. I'm getting really tired of not plowing.


----------



## deere615

Duncan90si;908189 said:


> I don't give a crap when it snows, as long as it starts snowing sometime soon. I'm getting really tired of not plowing.


true that I am bored just did a bit of work on my 1 truck today but otherwise I got nothing to do this week


----------



## Deco

this is it fellas ....this is the week we'll be writing invoices !

i think :laughing:

BOWTIE says a " possible " Nor'Easter climbling along the coast for a sun. am treat .

a freakin salt event will suffice here . lock-n-load

Santa says he needs white stuff on Christmas Eve too , i heard

1966 was the last big Christmas eve storm here


----------



## deere615

we havent had white stuff on the ground here for christmas for a number of years that I can remember


----------



## Deco

deere615;908332 said:


> we havent had white stuff on the ground here for christmas for a number of years that I can remember


..................1966


----------



## Duncan90si

I salted tonight and I'll be able to at least salt in the a.m. if not plow.


----------



## bugthug

Duncan90si;908708 said:


> I salted tonight and I'll be able to at least salt in the a.m. if not plow.


Same here. Adam what am an hour from you?


----------



## Duncan90si

A little over an hour depending on how heavy your right foot is.


----------



## deere615

nice you got a little snow up in butler we got absolutely nothing not even a flake


----------



## Duncan90si

Sorry to hear that. I was able to salt this morning, no plowing. Its better than nothing I suppose. We still don't even have a full inch yet.


----------



## Deco

here we go again , im liking scene II


----------



## Deco

milk, check 
bread , check 
eggs, check:laughing:


----------



## towpro570

SNOW ? unknown


----------



## Deco

*first winter storm warning 09*

*urgent - winter weather message
national weather service mount holly nj
330 pm est thu dec 17 2009

...heavy snow and windy conditions are likely to affect our area
from later friday night into or through saturday night...

.developing low pressure moving up the coast friday night will
bring possibly heavy snow to our area later friday night into or
through saturday night. Winds may be strong especially near the
coast.
Dez001>004-mdz008-012-015-019-020-njz016>027-paz070-071-180900-
/o.new.kphi.ws.a.0007.091219t0600z-091220t1100z/
new castle-kent-inland sussex-delaware beaches-cecil-kent md-
queen annes-talbot-caroline-salem-gloucester-camden-
northwestern burlington-ocean-cumberland-atlantic-cape may-
atlantic coastal cape may-coastal atlantic-coastal ocean-
southeastern burlington-delaware-philadelphia-
including the cities of...wilmington...dover...georgetown...
Rehoboth beach...elkton...chestertown...centreville...easton...
Denton...pennsville...glassboro...camden...cherry hill...
Moorestown...mount holly...jackson...millville...hammonton...
Cape may court house...ocean city...atlantic city...
Long beach island...wharton state forest...media...philadelphia
330 pm est thu dec 17 2009
...winter storm watch in effect from late friday night through
late saturday night...

The national weather service in mount holly has issued a winter
storm watch...which is in effect from late friday night through
late saturday night.

Low pressure will intensify as it moves up the coast friday night
and affects our area later friday night into or through saturday
night. Heavy snow is possible as this nor/easter moves just to
the east of our area.

Warmer air may mix in from the ocean and cause a mix or change
to rain right along the coast...keeping snow amounts less than
areas just inland. However, as the storm pulls away even these
areas may change back to all snow and receive heavy snow amounts.

There is a potential for areas of heavy snow to combine with
gusty winds to cause dangerous travel conditions saturday and into
saturday night. Winds are likely to be strong...especially closer
to and at the coast. This will worsen travel conditions by
causing blowing and drifting of the snow.

A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant
snow...sleet...or ice accumulations that may impact travel.
Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.*


----------



## towpro570

nada for me nothing yet for schuylkill county


----------



## Duncan90si

Most of the "heavy dusting" we had here melted today. My snow dance has obviously lost its effectiveness.

I was outside working on making box ends for one of my plows in jeans and a hooded sweat shirt. I have to keep myself busy doing something since its not snowing. If not I'll get cabin fever and gain more weight on top of what I already need to loose. I will say one thing though, I expect no break downs of any kind this winter. I have gone over every truck, plow, spreader, etc with a fine tooth comb since I've been working around the garage all winter so far.


----------



## deere615

Duncan90si;911851 said:


> Most of the "heavy dusting" we had here melted today. My snow dance has obviously lost its effectiveness.
> 
> I was outside working on making box ends for one of my plows in jeans and a hooded sweat shirt. I have to keep myself busy doing something since its not snowing. If not I'll get cabin fever and gain more weight on top of what I already need to loose. I will say one thing though, I expect no break downs of any kind this winter. I have gone over every truck, plow, spreader, etc with a fine tooth comb since I've been working around the garage all winter so far.


Thats good I have spent alot of time out in the garage alos my problem is I keep wanting to add stuff to the trucks and its costing me more money...


----------



## Duncan90si

I've been fixing little things on my trucks that have needed done for a long time. A pitman arm, some wiring, replacing a few heater hoses, exhaust leak, etc etc etc. I have been fabbing a few things lately like the box ends. If I ever had to change my career, I think I would do metal fabrication, welding, etc. I really enjoy doing stuff like that.


----------



## Brian Young

We MIGHT get a dusting from that storm. We haven't had squat this year so far.


----------



## bugthug

Duncan90si;912004 said:


> I've been fixing little things on my trucks that have needed done for a long time. A pitman arm, some wiring, replacing a few heater hoses, exhaust leak, etc etc etc. I have been fabbing a few things lately like the box ends. If I ever had to change my career, I think I would do metal fabrication, welding, etc. I really enjoy doing stuff like that.


I split wood all day today. Tomorow its cleaning my shop. If your bored head down and visit


----------



## Duncan90si

bugthug;912650 said:


> I split wood all day today. Tomorow its cleaning my shop. If your bored head down and visit


I just might do that sometime.
I'll have to show you pics of the Gledhill. I made box ends for it so I can use it as a makeshift push box. The left one is permanent and the right one is removable. I'll post up some pics as soon as I'm done painting them.


----------



## Deco

developing into a major nor easter now 6-12payup


----------



## Snowguy01

we got a whole 12.8 for the year wow at this time last year we had over 50 inches plowed twice for the year getting ready they are talking about a big storm on the 24 we will see.


----------



## Deco

*thats right dog , watch closely what a HEALTHY nor easter does to this area . it will cripple the metropolitan tri state proper . 
It's a marshmellowworldinthewinter . first storm i can sit back and stupervise my crew without any worries . cruizin round town just chillin , until it hits a foot . them poppi has to drop trowel :laughing:*


----------



## larold83

yeah they are forcasting 4 to 8 on sat. they didn't give a specifics on christmas eve just 60% chance of weather


----------



## CptnDruk

*Plow Available in the Lehigh Valley*

I have a 02 F250 with a 10ft Blizzard ready to go...just looking for some snow, and some work. If anyone is in need of a sub in the Lehigh Valley/Pocono area please let me know. I can be reached at 610 216 8115.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## larold83

is there any one on here from central pa


----------



## bugthug

larold83;913315 said:


> is there any one on here from central pa


West central here. Ebensburg


----------



## Duncan90si

Here is the link to the ends I made.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=913504&posted=1#post913504


----------



## bugthug

Duncan90si;913509 said:


> Here is the link to the ends I made.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=913504&posted=1#post913504


They look great adam


----------



## SnyCo

larold83;913315 said:


> is there any one on here from central pa


bloomsburg :waving:


----------



## larold83

so how did ya like this big snow storm i didn't even bother starten the truckl


----------



## SnyCo

this was a joke... guess we'll clean up a little in a few hours before day break, but this wasn't even half of a "storm" that so many promised us.


----------



## towpro570

POTTSVILLE PA here


----------



## J&R Landscaping

I have Relatives in Pottsville and St. Claire.

Philly got hammered this storm. 18-22" on my lots and the official reading for Philadelphia was 24.3". Last winter, Total we only got 22.7! I just hope we still get the 30-33" forcasted for this winter since "winter" don't officially begin till tomorrow! This was an awesome Christmas Bonus IMO!


----------



## towpro570

my aunt lives St,Caire but i just use Pottsville to make it easy to fin i'm actualy in MINERSVILLE so you know the area ?


----------



## towpro570

so what do you think of the NEW YEARS storm coming payup


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST

towpro570;929785 said:


> so what do you think of the NEW YEARS storm coming payup


I hope it hits the north east hard, scranton area!!


----------



## towpro570

i hope i get some down here in the POTTSVILLE area gettin tired of the rain and the teasing snow storms


----------



## bugthug

I wasted a whole day today plowing


----------



## towpro570

plow what water? lol


----------



## deere615

bugthug;930840 said:


> I wasted a whole day today plowing


I salted all monday morning and plowed all morning today. Pittsburgh is going to have a good winter


----------



## bugthug

deere615;932287 said:


> I salted all monday morning and plowed all morning today. Pittsburgh is going to have a good winter


I will be hauling snow all day wednesday. Its a little early but im ok with it.


----------



## deere615

bugthug;932577 said:


> I will be hauling snow all day wednesday. Its a little early but im ok with it.


yeah its gunna be a good winter. I didnt even no people hauled snow around here I didnt think we got enough to do that


----------



## larold83

yeah i hope this storm hits here in central pa it will be some good money before the unemployment check gets here i gotta open a claim on the 3rd


----------



## Duncan90si

I stayed busy all Monday through Tuesday morning. It felt good to plow some snow finally.


----------



## larold83

i got about 2 1/2 out side now its almost over so i will head out later when the wife gets home cuz i gotta babysit today she works till 4 so we'll see how many phone calls i get to see when i'm plowing


----------



## Duncan90si

We got another 2-3" this morning when the forecast was 90% chance of flurries. They're calling for more tonight and tomorrow so we'll probably get a dusting.


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST

*We got almost 6" in the Clarks Summit area*

payup I got out for 7 hours, not to bad for a storm they predicted would only drop 2" max.. I'll post up some pictures tomorrow


----------



## deere615

we got 2" of nice and heavy snow. came at a bad time too started at 3am and snowed hard till 8am. Caused for a mess with morning traffice and trying to get everyone open in time


----------



## Duncan90si

Happy new year PA boys.

I need a new truck. I figured I'd get you local guys opinions on this too. Some people don't understand that trucks hold their value differently depending on where you live in the country..

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95585


----------



## deere615

Duncan90si;937086 said:


> Happy new year PA boys.
> 
> I need a new truck. I figured I'd get you local guys opinions on this too. Some people don't understand that trucks hold their value differently depending on where you live in the country..
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95585


well I am not a dodge man but that is a newer truck and might work out well for you since you know the guy. but even if all things remained same and that was a chevy I probably wouldnt buy it. Did the truck have a plow on for its whole life?


----------



## Duncan90si

deere615;937669 said:


> Did the truck have a plow on for its whole life?


No. He put the plow on a year ago and used it maybe a dozen times, thats it. He has too many trucks right now and this is the one that sits.


----------



## deere615

Duncan90si;937895 said:


> No. He put the plow on a year ago and used it maybe a dozen times, thats it. He has too many trucks right now and this is the one that sits.


I see 10k just seems like a bit much for the miles(even though its a diesel and will last a long time) and a r title But if you need a truck I would go for it since you know the guy and know the trucks previous life thats a big plus!


----------



## Duncan90si

I bought the Ram. I'm very pleased with it so far.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95972


----------



## deere615

Duncan90si;943292 said:


> I bought the Ram. I'm very pleased with it so far.
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95972


Saw it, like it! So do you drive that more or the big dump?


----------



## Duncan90si

I salt a lot with the 4700 in the mornings before employees and customers start getting into the plazas. I have yet to really plow with it though other than some clean up passes/messing around. I use the Dodge for the plowing, salting during the day and when I don't feel like freezing my rear off for 20 minutes while the International warms up.  The 4700 sits on site and only leaves the two plazas for fuel. (the plazas are connected to each other.)

On a side note, thank god winter in finally here in SW PA. Have you been staying busy too?


----------



## deere615

Duncan90si;943318 said:


> I salt a lot with the 4700 in the mornings before employees and customers start getting into the plazas. I have yet to really plow with it though other than some clean up passes/messing around. I use the Dodge for the plowing, salting during the day and when I don't feel like freezing my rear off for 20 minutes while the International warms up.  The 4700 sits on site and only leaves the two plazas for fuel. (the plazas are connected to each other.)
> 
> On a side note, thank god winter in finally here in SW PA. Have you been staying busy too?


Oh I see. Yep been keepin busy once classes start up it will be crazy. 1 or 2 more lots would be perfect right now but I am doing good.


----------



## towpro570

so now what do you think of the Thurs - Fri storm payup


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST

towpro570;943376 said:


> so now what do you think of the Thurs - Fri storm payup


Not sure yet, News watch 16 was talking about it on sunday being a nice coastal, but now there just saying flurries. We need a good storm here.


----------



## deere615

they are calling for 1-3 here on thursday thats enough for me though We had that today and maybe more tonight


----------



## Duncan90si

I've been plowing every day now for the last week. Its snowing right now, they're calling for another 1-3 tonight and another inch tomorrow. payup


----------



## deere615

Duncan90si;945071 said:


> I've been plowing every day now for the last week. Its snowing right now, they're calling for another 1-3 tonight and another inch tomorrow. payup


I know its great SOme people are not going to be happy with there bills though its only the begining of January


----------



## bugthug

I have plowed the last 9 days in a row. 4 to 6 here tonite. i need the next week just to move the piles of snow that i have everywhere.


----------



## Duncan90si

So much for all the snow here in SW PA. I see more grass than snow now since all this wonderful 40* weather we've been having.


----------



## bugthug

I had to salt tonite and hopfully again in the am


----------



## deere615

yeah just about all the piles are gone from all the rain yesterday no real snow storm in the forcast for a week


----------



## larold83

yeah this freaken sucks i was gonna buy another plow for my truck cuz my blade thats on it now is getting bad but i belive i will wait till next year it wont even be paid off with this little to no snow


----------



## GreenManEnvy

I am looking into adding some ice management, but it's going to be low key and small (i.e. using the existing rotary spreader and/or a backpack sprayer)... 

I was considering going with a larger spraying rig for the truck, but that's not going to happen this year.


----------



## towpro570

i know the feeling of this winter i just sold one of my older truck 86 c10 4x4 with a western old stainless steel spreader& 7 1/2 Meyer plow :realmad:


----------



## towpro570

F-SERIES BEAST;943823 said:


> Not sure yet, News watch 16 was talking about it on sunday being a nice coastal, but now there just saying flurries. We need a good storm here.


TOM CLARK .JOE SNEDEKER weathermen :laughing: lol


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST

Lmao they are a joke, thats why Joe Snedeker makes his time slot into a freak show "he knows deep down" hahaaaa! I look at them just to compare with accu-weather. So how about all you nepa / cepa guys whats your take on the snow, i'm really starting to wonder about this weather, by the look of the temps now there rising more and more in all the forecasts for the 15 day look ahead. I hope we get pounded with a big storm here at some point. There's nothing but warm air and alot of rain coming......Damn i wish is was colder!


----------



## towpro570

F-SERIES BEAST;972822 said:


> Lmao they are a joke, thats why Joe Snedeker makes his time slot into a freak show "he knows deep down" hahaaaa! I look at them just to compare with accu-weather. So how about all you nepa / cepa guys whats your take on the snow, i'm really starting to wonder about this weather, by the look of the temps now there rising more and more in all the forecasts for the 15 day look ahead. I hope we get pounded with a big storm here at some point. There's nothing but warm air and alot of rain coming......Damn i wish is was colder!


and don't forget the freak Ryan Likey


----------



## towpro570

so now the question is out for the end of the week storm ACCU weather saying similar to the storm of Feb 1967 ? before my time


----------



## Duncan90si

Finally after over 2 weeks with no snow they are calling for an inch tonight and 1-2" tomorrow. Its better than nothing.


----------



## deere615

Duncan90si;974954 said:


> Finally after over 2 weeks with no snow they are calling for an inch tonight and 1-2" tomorrow. Its better than nothing.


we got hardly anything I didnt even go out probably could have did 1 or 2 places but it all melted. I heard you guys got alot more though. people up in mars like 3inches?


----------



## Duncan90si

We got about an inch. Just barely enough to have to plow.


----------



## Cutter1

you plow an inch??


----------



## deere615

I plow an inch not all accounts but about half, this is pittsburgh people want clean lots/drives!


----------



## gmcplowtruck

hey guys im from greensburg area im down with a meet and greet


----------



## Cutter1

didn't even put my plows on for that last snow fall. If I plowed an inch, i would get shot by my customers.


----------



## deere615

Cutter1;980589 said:


> didn't even put my plows on for that last snow fall. If I plowed an inch, i would get shot by my customers.


it all depends on you customer base- normal driveways arent gunna want done. Steep driveways may need done, other busy shopping centers etc need done-zero tolerance. Also you gotta look ahead too because look at the temps we have been having that little bit of snow has not melted at all the past 2 days and you dont want that getting all packed down and turned into ice


----------



## Duncan90si

deere615 - You hit it on the head with your last post.



Cutter1;980589 said:


> didn't even put my plows on for that last snow fall. If I plowed an inch, i would get shot by my customers.


If I _didn't_ plow at an inch, I would get shot by my customers. The accounts I have want bare, black pavement ASAP, no matter the cost. So I get to charge them for a plowing and a salting, even at only an inch. payup


----------



## bugthug

Duncan90si;982052 said:


> deere615 - You hit it on the head with your last post.
> 
> If I _didn't_ plow at an inch, I would get shot by my customers. The accounts I have want bare, black pavement ASAP, no matter the cost. So I get to charge them for a plowing and a salting, even at only an inch. payup


the places that dont get plowed are monthly . The per push always get done.


----------



## Cutter1

all i was saying is an inch was EASILY taken care of by salting. Mine were ALL black, I understand variables and temperatures in the forecast, I have been plowing for 17 years. Not going to get in a pissing match, this is why I quit posing.


----------



## towpro570

looks like no snow again :redbounce


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST

towpro570;983054 said:


> looks like no snow again :redbounce


XX< keeping my fingers crossed for today and Saturday, i know we still have this month and march, to go but what a slow winter for us.


----------



## bugthug

The good news is 6 more weeks of winter.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

1-2 inches of snow possible for tonight into Wednesday morning.. Crossing my fingers for something, the dusting over the weekend was a joke! This weekend looks as if we could get pounded!! Fingers crossed for something!! Jan was BORING!!!!


----------



## Duncan90si

Cutter1;982206 said:


> all i was saying is an inch was EASILY taken care of by salting. Mine were ALL black, I understand variables and temperatures in the forecast, I have been plowing for 17 years. Not going to get in a pissing match, this is why I quit posing.


I'm not getting into a pissing match either. You posted a comment about a post of mine, and I simply replied to your comment. :salute:

BTW, where the he!! is all the snow at around here? It is still winter time right?


----------



## jeffslawnservic

Duncan90si;985203 said:


> I'm not getting into a pissing match either. You posted a comment about a post of mine, and I simply replied to your comment. :salute:
> 
> BTW, where the he!! is all the snow at around here? It is still winter time right?


I am still questioning what time of the year it is to. My grass is growing alittle in some places, not much but it is growing. Hopefully we will get something this weekend.


----------



## GreenManEnvy

Just under an inch here... 

I think, out of the last five "storms" only one gave us more than an inch... and it was something like 1.007 inches... and it was followed by almost 50 degree weather later in the day.


----------



## deere615

Duncan90si;985203 said:


> I'm not getting into a pissing match either. You posted a comment about a post of mine, and I simply replied to your comment. :salute:
> 
> BTW, where the he!! is all the snow at around here? It is still winter time right?


We just got a winter storm warning this afternoon calling for 6" fri-sat hopefully it comes and isnt a bust:bluebounc


----------



## towpro570

nothing here yet prob tomorrow


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST

I got to push 2"s yesterday early AM so i'm happy! Now if this storm could just push north a little, i'd be happier! :bluebounc


----------



## larold83

it looks to be a direct hit dose anyone know what they are calling for central pa other than 100% chance of weather


----------



## deere615

storm warning is 6-12" now friday 12pm-saturday 6pm. Doubt we will get that much but I wouldn't mind one big storm this year


----------



## GreenManEnvy

See, that's my problem. I'm from New England originally. 6-12" is just light snowfall in my book, but I'd settle for that now. 

0-6" - dusting
6-12" - light snowfall
12-24" - snow
24-36" - heavy snowfall
36"+ - blizzard


----------



## towpro570

got warning don't know when but only calling for 3-5


----------



## towpro570

GreenManEnvy;987776 said:


> See, that's my problem. I'm from New England originally. 6-12" is just light snowfall in my book, but I'd settle for that now.
> 
> 0-6" - dusting
> 6-12" - light snowfall
> 12-24" - snow
> 24-36" - heavy snowfall
> 36"+ - blizzard


your not that far from me Pottsville


----------



## deere615

see thats the thing around here 2-4" is a big deal 12" is a mess no one goes out evrything gets shut down lol people are already at the stores getting bread and milk and gasing up their cars


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST

1-3 predicted for us up here... A little snow is better than no snow, i'll take what I can get and hope the weather men screwed up, and we get 12+ lol


----------



## towpro570

if your getn the 1-3 some body screwed up because thats what there calling here in Pottsville and your more north than i am


----------



## mike6256

When did 4-8" become a major storm?? Thats what we are forcasted for and they are playing it up like its the "perfect storm" Not complaining I'll take it but times sure changed....


----------



## Duncan90si

They're calling for up to 16" for my area in the next 24hrs.  payup


----------



## GreenManEnvy

mike6256;988563 said:


> When did 4-8" become a major storm?? Thats what we are forcasted for and they are playing it up like its the "perfect storm" Not complaining I'll take it but times sure changed....


I know... that's one of my biggest complaints (right after not getting enough snow in the first place!)

A dozen years ago you could get a decent storm even in the tropical realms of Allentown and Bethlehem. Now, if there's an inch of snow it's all about the panic, closing schools, and rushing out to get milk, bread, eggs, and sandwich meats so that you don't run out during the 30-40 minutes it might take for the crews to get the roads drivable.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

GreenManEnvy;987776 said:


> See, that's my problem. I'm from New England originally. 6-12" is just light snowfall in my book, but I'd settle for that now.
> 
> 0-6" - dusting
> 6-12" - light snowfall
> 12-24" - snow
> 24-36" - heavy snowfall
> 36"+ - blizzard


I agree and like your thinking! 12-18" here tonight but nothing happening yet. Supposed to stop some where around 4-8pm tomorrow night! We'll see what happens!

Be safe everyone and hopefully we can make some payuppayup


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST

Wow, they called for 1-3 here... we didn't get a flake on the ground.. This has to be one of the most screwy winters that I can remember, our temps are so messed up this winter.. warm.. cold.. warm... cold.. and it has rained more than snowed up here this winter.. If we could only push rain... lmao.. Anyone out there buried, i'm ready to commute to work... rotflmao


----------



## bugthug

Damn we got 2 feet. I hit everything but the lottery including a backhoe.


----------



## Duncan90si

Yeah we got about 2 feet here too. In spots of my accounts it was drifted waist deep and in a few spots maybe even 4-5'. I made my money, didn't hit anything and amazingly nothing broke! I finally got to give my International a good work out.


----------



## GreenManEnvy

We had a little under 4" here, all heavy wet stuff.

Around one of the sites (and another to a lesser degree) there was about a quarter inch of ice under everything. That added a wee bit of time.

Almost spent the day in their lot, hoping the sun would come out... 

Got out of it by creative backdragging... I'd go up the driveway hill as far as I could, drop the plow, scrape down into the lot... made it on the third attempt...


----------



## J&R Landscaping

We saw between 12-18 inches though a few sites only had about 8-10 on them. Some wet snow but then it changed to a dry powdery snow about 9am Yesterday morning. Came out feeling pretty good after 21 straight hours of work!


----------



## larold83

we got about 4 inches of powder and installed a new inline fuel pump the other one left me set at my one customers my next stop canceled on me and hired some else well that suc for them cuz who ever they hired sucks ass i only had to spot in the grass that i put snow they plowed every thing in the grass rookies ive only been plowing 10 years the one place were i satrted my journey had a mile long drive way and it takes some skill on tricky days never got the truck stuck went down it sideways a few times a little scary but whatever


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST

O'k there predicting some weather again, 2"-10" lol, give or take lmao!! I think there scared to put any kind of real numbers on this, since the weather men look like such jackass's this year. :laughing: Right now NEPA will take anything we can get. Our total snowfall this year is 19" @ 1/2" per storm  Have fun guys and hopefully we all make some payup on this one!


----------



## towpro570

NWS 4-8 today then another 5-9 so 9-17 is ok ACCUWEATHER 10-14 its all goodpayup


----------



## larold83

yeah i got 6 to 12 but they said the susquehana vally will most likly see 18 so that would be awsome


----------



## GreenManEnvy

We're at 10-15" across the service area, and still coming down fast with whiteout conditions.

Roads ~ even some major state highways ~ weren't very clear. The plow was raised for travel, and we were still sending snow flying.

Need to get those roads clear so I can get back to the clients in the hills.


----------



## towpro570

i got 24 inches of snow and i want more payup


----------



## Duncan90si

They're calling for another 4-8" through tomorrow now. payup Man, it really breaks my heart to see it snowing like this!


----------



## towpro570

its all good payup


----------



## deere615

Duncan90si;1001276 said:


> They're calling for another 4-8" through tomorrow now. payup Man, it really breaks my heart to see it snowing like this!


LMAO I'm loving it also!


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST

Here we go gentleman, this is should be our best storm this plow season 12"+ for NEPA!! "i hope there correct on this storm! or off and we get 2 feet plus! lol


----------



## GreenManEnvy

I'm Suspicious.

The 3-5" they called for overnight was covering my driveway about 9:30 last night (to the tune of about half an inch to just under an inch), but it melted off...


----------



## kipcom

Any of you PA people know anyone in Washington, Pa ???? We need to network with someone there.

[email protected]

317.443.8424 Cell or Text


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST

Cha ching! payup 42 hour run!! Very nice storm for us in the northeast corner, only got stuck once..stacking to high! lol I hope everyone did well, stayed safe, and got payup!


----------



## GreenManEnvy

I was plowing for exactly one hour and fifteen minutes.

It missed us almost entirely.


----------



## bugthug

Im pretty sure it is going to snow here until june.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Pittsburgh broke it's record for the snowiest Feburary ever. And were at 6th for the record snowfall amount for the season so far.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Philly also broke a record for snowiest February and Snowiest winter on record.


----------



## towpro570

bugthug;1016539 said:


> Im pretty sure it is going to snow here until june.


i hope it does but 2 more blizzards will work :laughing:


----------



## towpro570

what does everyone think of the week end storm


----------



## deere615

Saying 50% both saturday and sunday this weekened here we are getting a bit tonight alos I already salted twice. Starting a little early for us PA guys this year! have fun stay safe guys!


----------



## Grassman09

bugthug;1016539 said:


> Im pretty sure it is going to snow here until june.


What do you know about plowing snow. :laughing:


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST

Hope all our Pa friends here stay safe, and make lots of green of the white this season!! Best to u all!


----------



## SnyCo

first plowable snow coming tomorrow


----------



## deere615

Not going to hit us here much. We had one barely plowable event so far and a few saltings...


----------



## towpro570

i'm in the watch area in schuylkill count will just wait and see


----------



## Duncan90si

Thread back from the dead.

I don't know about you guys, but I'm experiencing snow withdraw.


----------



## gmcplowtruck

Yeah me too man I need to make some green here soon and by the way if anyone plows near Penn hills and is interested in being a sub let me know there's a route available


----------



## towpro570

Anybody have any fisher 8 or 8 1/2 for sale old style minute mount


----------



## superdog1

Hmmm.....The less it snows, the better off I am. I have mostly seasonal contracts, Lol


----------



## deere615

superdog1;1376039 said:


> Hmmm.....The less it snows, the better off I am. I have mostly seasonal contracts, Lol


i have a few I will be ok if it doesnt but a few salt events would be great for me


----------



## SnyCo

so wheres the white stuff....


----------



## deere615

got 1-2 in pittsburgh today!


----------



## jonny01blaze

I'm in a jam, one of my plowing subs has taken on too much work this season including what I give them. Does anyone know of, or interested in doing, 1 drive for me in the Dormont area? They are a personal friend and is out of my plow area or I would just lump it in with my others.


----------



## superdog1

Well, if you are in the Eastern half of PA? I am sure you are just waiting for this one to hit? Lately, it seems like all I do is plow, sleep, work on the truck, plow, sleep, work on the truck...........Lol


----------



## Duncan90si

For anyone that is on FB, I created a group for Pennsylvania.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/987566041304619/


----------



## Brian Young

Duncan90si;2074528 said:


> For anyone that is on FB, I created a group for Pennsylvania.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/987566041304619/


Just signed up! Cool site thanks from the great green north. Supposed to get 2-4 up here Fri into Sat then back up into the 50's


----------



## Duncan90si

It is almost Christmas and I haven't even been out salting yet. This is ridiculous.


----------



## peteo1

Woke up to weather alerts ony phone. Weather guessers are saying anything from 1-3 up to 6-10. We'll see


----------



## Wilnip

peteo1;2076034 said:


> Woke up to weather alerts ony phone. Weather guessers are saying anything from 1-3 up to 6-10. We'll see


Let me know if you need any help, I can send all of my trucks. We know they won't be doing anything for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Wilnip

Wow, this is an old thread.


----------



## peteo1

Ended up with a whopping 2 inches here in town. I guess out in the county they got a lot but it missed a lot of what we do for the most part. Pushed the commercial stuff and skipped the residential but its all going to be melted tomorrow


----------



## smitts961

I've had one salting here in westmoreland/fayette counties, how you other sw pa guys doing?


----------



## mpriester

smitts961;2080710 said:


> I've had one salting here in westmoreland/fayette counties, how you other sw pa guys doing?


same here.


----------



## smitts961

mpriester;2080771 said:


> same here.


You're from the connellsville area right? I have a couple accounts in connellsville


----------



## Wilnip

mpriester;2080771 said:


> same here.


Here in Johnstown, last week salted one lot when we had a dusting of snow. That was just because constant traffic made it slippery. Not complaining here though. Still a lot of winter ahead of us.


----------



## mpriester

smitts961;2080801 said:


> You're from the connellsville area right? I have a couple accounts in connellsville


yes. Dunbar actually.


----------



## mpriester

Wilnip;2080986 said:


> Here in Johnstown, last week salted one lot when we had a dusting of snow. That was just because constant traffic made it slippery. Not complaining here though. Still a lot of winter ahead of us.


I'm enjoying the break. A lot can happen in the next few months. I have seen warm Christmas's before and when it started you didn't see green grass until May.


----------



## Wilnip

Looks like we will be slinging some salt this evening. WWA issued for freezing rain and sleet. Temps rising overnight.


----------



## Lone136

It's about time we get something. Ready to put new tires to work


----------



## icebreaker

Lone136;2083130 said:


> It's about time we get something. Ready to put new tires to work


Not much activity on our pa thread guess you gotta have snow for that! Damn mother nature she's not very helpful this season.


----------



## Lone136

She is becoming a let down this year. Still no snow here in C.S Pa North of Scranton


----------



## Dave O

Homeowner here
Anyone that handles Jim Thorpe Pa? Need snow removed from front or side of car that is up to hood.
Dave 586-872-4493


----------



## smitts961

mpriester;2081012 said:


> yes. Dunbar actually.


Any chance it's you that does the Medical Center lot next to Garry's Auto Sales on 119? I was driving past one day and saw a truck that looked just like yours salting the lot, figured that was right in your neck of the woods.


----------



## mpriester

smitts961;2118909 said:


> Any chance it's you that does the Medical Center lot next to Garry's Auto Sales on 119? I was driving past one day and saw a truck that looked just like yours salting the lot, figured that was right in your neck of the woods.


Hi, yes it's me.


----------



## smitts961

I figured it was youussmileyflag


----------



## mpriester

smitts961;2120115 said:


> I figured it was youussmileyflag


If you see me there and you got a minute stop and say hi.
Mike


----------



## planetlc

Hi everyone. I posted this over on lawnsite, but thought the bottom part might be pertinent on here as well. I am the Commercial Manager at Trugreen in Allison Park north of Pittsburgh. We work WITH several landscapers in the area, doing their fertilization and weed control on the lawns they maintain.

Let me be frank, I am not looking to take business away from anyone. I have been in your shoes, and I see this as an opportunity for both parties. The commercial side of this company is much different then what you are used to seeing on the residential side. We typically do 4 applications at most of weed control/fertilization on a lawn on this side.

*Even if you are not interested on that part of it, we also sell pallets of Ice Melt. If you call me and say you got my number from lawnsite, I will give you the best price I can on a pallet.*

If you are interested in more information, contact me at either (724) 321-5220 or [email protected].


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx

Anybody in beaver county area needing some help this winter let me know. I have all new equipment. Tried subbing for a few people they said they didn't need anybody. 

-Cody


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Anyone here from northeast pa?


----------



## Miguel Sanchez

97BlackDiesel said:


> Anyone here from northeast pa?


Yep


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Miguel Sanchez said:


> Yep


U get any snow up there today?


----------



## Miguel Sanchez

97BlackDiesel said:


> U get any snow up there today?


No


----------

